# Huuuge showcase. My friend's beautiful daughters.



## EJBPhoto (Feb 6, 2008)

Haven't posted here in awhile so figured I would, and I figured I would post a lot of pictures because I jip this place a lot  If you're an ILP member you've seen these I'm sure.  I flew down to NC this weekend to visit with a photographer friend. We tortured her beautiful little girls and had a lot of fun, doing the type of stuff I don't do with clients.  It was nice to get a break from all the boring Christmas shoots in December.

I used an 85mm 1.2 on these and got at mostly 1.2, 1.4, 1.6, and 1.8 because I'm a nut.

Thanks for looking!! 


1.  






2.





3. 





4. 





5.





6. 





7. 





8. Backlit





9.





10. I found this in the barn.  I kind of liked it. Not everyone's cup of tea though.





11.





12. Sad about the limb chop, but I couldn't resist this moment.  I loooove her one eye look.  I got a lot of photos with one eye peeking out and it's just so endearing to me.





13. Chicken Coupe... hah





14.





15. 
Here's serious. It cracks me up and I think has to by my favorite photo of all. From the little bunched up jeans, to the one eye, to the little wave, it's just perfect to me- although I suppose it is a bit of an outtake.  A friend said it reminded her of a horror film.... Hah.





16. We let her have a little fun.





17. These feel very WWII to me. I wanted to make them really filmy.





18.





19.





20.





21.






22.





23.





24. She was very creative with her poses.... 





25.


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 6, 2008)

Beautiful as always! 15 was my favorite, too! Love the B&Ws also.
I believe 14 and 20 are the same?


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Feb 6, 2008)

Awe, Erin those are so sweet!  Looks like fun.  Guess what? I just got my 85 1.8 the other day and I cannot WAIT for some nice weather to go play in!  lol


----------



## emogirl (Feb 6, 2008)

beautiful shots....wouldnt notice the limb chop in 12 if you cropped off the left side....would make a better comp if you did

dont care for the last shot, only because she looks a bit too old for her age...in a bad way...i think you must be careful with contemporary child images that they dont loose their child like qualities...they grow up so fast!! (i suppose that is more of a mom comment than a photographer...your work is beautiful, but be wary of pushing the boundaries of childhood!)


----------



## EJBPhoto (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! Congrats on the 1.8. I'm ready to switch to the 1.2!

Unfortunately I don't think that crop would work on 12!  I cropped the heck out of that thing and tried what you said, haha and she just looked armless!


----------



## mstephens (Feb 6, 2008)

16 and 19 are most definatly my favorites. but they are all great shots of a very cute kid!!!


----------



## teachflute (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm so excited when I saw that you had posted.  Your photos are glorious!  #14 was my favorite.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Feb 6, 2008)

I love her look on 14 and 16!!

I have an 85mm 1.8 as well. It's hard because you have to stand so far away from the subject...still playing around!!

How did you do your eyes in PS?


----------



## EJBPhoto (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone  I don't touch the eyes at all. These are all very close to SOOCs- just defogs, brightened a tad bit, and sharpened for the web.  Also edges were burned but that's about it.  I just make sure I get lots of nice light in their eyes and tack sharp focus when I'm shooting.

I have a full frame sensor (the 5d) so the 85mm is a lot more usable- you're not as close. It is easily my favorite lens.


----------



## Emerana (Feb 6, 2008)

all so cute but i looove 24


----------



## EJBPhoto (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks! 

I thought you guys might like to see what a SOOC  (straight out of the camera) looks like- no editing done what so ever in lightroom OR photoshop (not even sharpened for web).


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 6, 2008)

You truely are an inspiration to me. I am lovin the work so professional. I have a 50mm 1.7 arriving tommorow and on my sony dslr thats like a 70mm so hopefully it will allow me to get similar result but I doubt it haha.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 6, 2008)

wow, thanks for sharing. Gives me something to aspire...
These are really great. Especially #11 grabs my attention. Not an obvious choice for scenery, but it works very well! :thumbup::thumbup:




pascal


----------



## RowmyF (Feb 7, 2008)

SIMPLY BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:

I love each and every one but #16 is my favorite.

What beautiful kids.
What beautiful shots.
What beautiful expressions.

Great job...

My question for you. I'm a fan of shallow DOF also..I have a bad (or good) habit of always shooting in 1.8 with my 50mm 1.8 lens and never seem to get the eyes to be tack sharp...what's the secret I'm missing??


----------



## EJBPhoto (Feb 7, 2008)

That lens works nicely at 2.8  Get closer to the subject and keep the subject really far away from the background.  That will create a large DOF.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 7, 2008)

Those girls are trouble waiting to happen! i feel bad for their father!  great shots


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent work.  They are all technically very very good and artistically very pleasing.  The best part is the connection & eye contact that we have with the subjects....very well done.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice as usual! My favorites are 2,11 and 19. I love your style.


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 7, 2008)

I was wondering if these are all natural lit or did you use some kind of strobe as well?


----------



## AMP (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW! i absolutely love these. excellent excellent work!


----------



## TCimages (Feb 7, 2008)

These are just absolutely wonderful shots


----------



## dpolston (Feb 7, 2008)

ok... I'm selling all my photo crap! I am not worthy!!!


----------



## leila (Feb 7, 2008)

11, 16, 24 - wow!
she makes it look so fun


----------



## XtremeElemenT (Feb 7, 2008)

OH MY FREAKING GOSH.

those photos are amazing, I would love to have that lens lol. You have truly inspired me to improve my photography to a higher level


----------



## bellacat (Feb 7, 2008)

These are awesome. I think 19 and 14/20 is my favorite.


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm kind of new here, but may I ask why you don't offer this type of work to your clients?


----------



## EJBPhoto (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you so very much everyone!  When I was just starting in photography inspiration was sooooo important to me, I'm glad I can give back.

Michael, two reasons.

1. I don't ever want anything to be outdated.  This kind of thing is fashionable now, but I like a bit more of a timeless look for clients. Do you know what I mean? That is PART of it.

2. They don't go for it! If they went for it, I'd go for it more!  People are wimps is the truth.... haha...   They usually want more traditional. I am pushing urban shoots for clients this year by putting 24x30 urban prints on my studio walls. Hoping to get more of an interest in it.

So partly wishing clients would go for it more, and partly afraid to offer them SUCH unique stuff as I never want their photos to be completely outdated. hope that makes sense!


----------



## zendianah (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Erin!! You are by far my favorite childrens photographer.!! Thank you for sharing your session. I love your logo. Did you have a graphic designer do that or did you do it yourself?


----------



## NJMAN (Feb 8, 2008)

Amazing work as usual Erin, but you already know that.   Thanks for the continued inspiration! 

NJ


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, there's certainly no problem creating what people will pay for.  I've come to the conclusion that what sells people to hire me has little to do with what sells.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## peterbj7 (Feb 9, 2008)

Good but very posed.  I try to make people shots, especially children, as informal as possible.  But then I'm not a professional studio photographer.


----------



## RowmyF (Feb 11, 2008)

HEY EJB- 

Can you provide some input on the post-processing you did on these photos? I think you did a great job in complimenting and strengthening them without altering their natural beauty...please share


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 13, 2008)

these are all fantastic !!!
I like your style. Very tack, creative , great dof choices......

how is the 85mm 1.8 treating you ? 
It is almost too sharp I hear. 

I wouldnt pay the extra 1500 for the 1.2  unless I wanted to do urban street people shooting at night w/o a tripod. definately way too expensive for me, but this 1.8 I might actually pick it up sometime.


----------



## Ockie (Feb 13, 2008)

great photo's... love the post-processing too!


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Feb 13, 2008)

You're a bad girl.

Not bad meaning bad,
But, bad meaning good.

I seeing your work.


----------



## neogfx (Feb 25, 2008)

Beautiful images. #1 and #3 are my personal faves. I love the colouring in #1 and the eyes are just amazing in #3.


----------



## Anelle (Feb 25, 2008)

Erin, I told you on ILP that I love them and I'll tell you again!

SUPER, SUPER, SUPER!!!!

Anelle


----------



## Feetjie (Feb 26, 2008)

Ahhhh these are stunning!!!!


----------



## Renair (Feb 27, 2008)

Funny, I never spotted this gallery before!!!  Great work, really good.


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Feb 27, 2008)

Just Wonderful!


----------

